# FreeBSD to provide DNS automatically to clients



## Ugluk911 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, please excuse my poor english again...

I've configured a FreeBSD server to act as a router, web server, gateway, etc...

All is working perfectly except one thing, I can't configure the server to provide DNS automatically to the clients (windows, mac, etc...)

The clients have to enter the DNS manually to acces it.

How can I do that?

Thanks.

Louis


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you using DHCP?


----------



## Ugluk911 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, and it's working perfectly, proving IP adresses to all the machines without problem via a subnet (192.168.10.xxx)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2009)

So are you pushing "option domain-name-servers" to your dhcp clients?


----------



## Ugluk911 (Apr 15, 2009)

It was the missing otpion... all is working now.

Thank you very much!

Louis


----------

